# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  «Հավերժական շարժիչ» ստեղծողը փորձում է հացադուլով ուշադրություն գրավել

## Chuk

> Այսօր Կառավարության շենքի մոտ անժամկետ հացադուլ է հայտարարել մաթեմատիկոս Հենրիկ Մխիթարյանը, ով պնդում է, թե ստեղծել է հավերժական շարժիչ, սակայն ոչ ոք չի ուզում ընդունել այդ փաստը և հաշվի չի առնում մի շարք այլ հետազոտությունների արդյունքներ:
> 
> iLur.am-ի հետ զրույցում հացադուլավորը ասել է, որ ինքը ապացուցել է, թե հարաբերականության տեսությանը, աստղագիտությանը, ֆիզիկային ու մաթեմատիկային վերաբերող միջազգայնորեն ընդունված հարյուրավոր պնդումներ և բանաձևեր սխալ են:
> 
> «Կա ընդունված տարբերակ, որ ՕԳԳ-ն (օգտակար գործողության գործակից) հարյուրից փոքր է, սակայն ես ապացուցել եմ, որ այն իրականում հարյուրից մեծ է: Հայտնաբերել եմ հավերժության շարժիչ, որը գտնվում է Սիլիկյան թաղամասի իմ տանը, տասը տարի շարունակ դիմել եմ տարբեր ատյաններ, ընդհուպ մինչև Գիտությունների ազգային ակադեմիա, սակայն անօգուտ՝ բանի տեղ դնող չկա, դրա համար էլ հացադուլ եմ անում»,- ասել է հացադուլավորը:
> 
> Նրա խոսքով, Ռադիկ Մարտիրոսյանի ղեկավարությամբ գործող Գիտությունների ազգային ակադեմիան մերժում է իր հետազոտությունները, քանի որ համոզված է, որ չի կարող գոյություն ունենալ հավերժական շարժիչ, իսկ վերջինիս հետազոտությունները որակում է որպես անհեթեթություններ:
> 
> Հենրիկ Մխիթարյանը չի անդամակցում Գիտությունների ազգային ակադեմիային, միայն աշխատել է դպրոցում որպես մաթեմատիկայի ուսուցիչ: Նրա պնդմամբ, իր հետազոտությունների որոշ մասը ինքը ուղարկել է Հարվարդի համալսարան, սակայն երեք տարի է չկա որևէ պատասխան: Ըստ նրա՝ հնարավոր է, որ իր գյուտերը օգտագործվում են Հարվարդի համալսարանի կողմից, սակայն ՀՀ-ն հետամուտ չի լինում այդ հարցով:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ ilur.am

----------

Arpine (13.09.2012), keyboard (13.09.2012), Moonwalker (13.09.2012), Լեո (13.09.2012), Հարդ (13.09.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Շատերը, կարծում եմ, կզարմանան, որ նման թեմա եմ ստեղծել: Մի մասը կհամարեն, որ սա գրառում էր որևէ զվարճալի թեմայի համար, մի մասը, որ ասենք կարելի էր դնել «նորություններ դեսից-դենից»-ում և այլն:

Բայց իմ կարծիքով էնքան էլ էդպես չի:
Հավատու՞մ եմ, որ հավերժական շարժիչ է ստեղծվել. ո՛չ, չեմ հավատում ու կիսում եմ ԳԱԱ-ի կարծիքը, որն այն ընդունել է որպես անհեթեթություն:

Բայց մի՞թե ԳԱԱ-ն պետք է նման ձևակերպմամբ լուծում տա էդ հարցին: Էդ ես կարող եմ իմ դիլենտանտ վիճակով նման եզրահանգում անել, բայց ԳԱԱ-ն, ինչքան էլ իրեն անհեթեթ թվա, պետք է նորմալ ուսումնասիրի ու նորմալ պատասխանի: Ու հարցը միայն այս հավերժական շարժիչը չի, որը թվում է ակնհայտ խնդիր, հարցն էն է, որ ըստ լսածների չափազանց շատ աշխատություններ ու չափազանց շատ գիտնականներ են մեզանում արժանանում անուշադրության:

Ինչու՞ պետք է գիտնականը հասնի նրան, որ իր գյուտի քննարկման համար հացադուլ հայտարարի: Թող որ նրա գյուտը լինի սխալմունք, անհեթեթություն, բայց ինչ-որ բան ճիշտ չի:

Իսկ գուցե նույնիսկ անհեթեթություն չի՞:

----------

Arpine (13.09.2012), keyboard (13.09.2012), Tig (13.09.2012), Լեո (13.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (13.09.2012)

----------


## keyboard

Իմ ուսանողական տարիներին մի դասախոս ունեինք պոլիտեխ ավարտողները կիմանան Վարդանյան Վոլոդյա "Էշ Վալոդ" ուսանողների շրջանակում: Էլ. շղթաներ էր կարդում:
Էս մարդը 70 տարեկան էր 70 գյուտ էր արել իրա կյանքում ու էս մարդը էն վիճակում էր, որ ուսանողներից կաշառք էր վերցնում, գնհատական էր դնում ու էդ կաշառքի փողով իրա նյութերն էր տպագրում միջազգային ժուռնալներում:
Կաշառքն ասվածն էլ սխալ է, ինքը պռոստո գնահատական չէր դնում, սովորացնում նոր էր դնում, այսինքն փողը վերցնում էր, պարապում սովորեցնում էր, քննությանը մասնակցում ստանում էին:
Էդ մարդը մահացավ, ինստիտուտից կամ ամբիոնից մի հատ պսակ չկար իրա թաղմանը:
Ծանր մարդ էր, շատերը չէին սիրում, բայց ասեմ,լավ մարդ էր, ես իրան շատ էի հարգում, ափսոս,որ մահացավ:

----------

armen9494 (14.09.2012), Freeman (14.09.2012), Արէա (14.09.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Շատերը, կարծում եմ, կզարմանան, որ նման թեմա եմ ստեղծել: Մի մասը կհամարեն, որ սա գրառում էր որևէ զվարճալի թեմայի համար, մի մասը, որ ասենք կարելի էր դնել «նորություններ դեսից-դենից»-ում և այլն:
> 
> Բայց իմ կարծիքով էնքան էլ էդպես չի:
> Հավատու՞մ եմ, որ հավերժական շարժիչ է ստեղծվել. ո՛չ, չեմ հավատում ու կիսում եմ ԳԱԱ-ի կարծիքը, որն այն ընդունել է որպես անհեթեթություն:
> 
> Բայց մի՞թե ԳԱԱ-ն պետք է նման ձևակերպմամբ լուծում տա էդ հարցին: Էդ ես կարող եմ իմ դիլենտանտ վիճակով նման եզրահանգում անել, բայց ԳԱԱ-ն, ինչքան էլ իրեն անհեթեթ թվա, պետք է նորմալ ուսումնասիրի ու նորմալ պատասխանի: Ու հարցը միայն այս հավերժական շարժիչը չի, որը թվում է ակնհայտ խնդիր, հարցն էն է, որ ըստ լսածների չափազանց շատ աշխատություններ ու չափազանց շատ գիտնականներ են մեզանում արժանանում անուշադրության:
> 
> Ինչու՞ պետք է գիտնականը հասնի նրան, որ իր գյուտի քննարկման համար հացադուլ հայտարարի: Թող որ նրա գյուտը լինի սխալմունք, անհեթեթություն, բայց ինչ-որ բան ճիշտ չի:
> 
> Իսկ գուցե նույնիսկ անհեթեթություն չի՞:


Արտ, եթե ես լինելի համապատասխան պաշտոնյան ու ինձ մեկը գար ասեր հավերժական շարժիչ եմ հորինել արի տես, ես չէի գնա ու շատ գեղեցիկ դա կհիմնավորեի։ Կոնկրետ էս դեպքում ես ԳԱԱ մեղքը բնավ չեմ տեսնում։ Չէի ուզենա, որ էս մարդ էս օրին հասներ, բայց դե ինչ արած, կան տենց մարդիկ, իմ կարծիքով՝ կիսախելառ։ Ու ինքը միակը չի, երբ մորքուրս աշխատում էր արտոնագրային վարչությւոնում, պատմում էր, որ հավերժական շարժիչ արտոնագրել ցանկացողների պակաս չեն զգում ու կրակն էին ընկել էդ մարդկանց ձեռը, քանի որ մեկը մյուսից համառ էին։

----------

Mephistopheles (14.09.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, եթե ես լինելի համապատասխան պաշտոնյան ու ինձ մեկը գար ասեր հավերժական շարժիչ եմ հորինել արի տես, ես չէի գնա ու շատ գեղեցիկ դա կհիմնավորեի։ Կոնկրետ էս դեպքում ես ԳԱԱ մեղքը բնավ չեմ տեսնում։ Չէի ուզենա, որ էս մարդ էս օրին հասներ, բայց դե ինչ արած, կան տենց մարդիկ, իմ կարծիքով՝ կիսախելառ։ Ու ինքը միակը չի, երբ մորքուրս աշխատում էր արտոնագրային վարչությւոնում, պատմում էր, որ հավերժական շարժիչ արտոնագրել ցանկացողների պակաս չեն զգում ու կրակն էին ընկել էդ մարդկանց ձեռը, քանի որ մեկը մյուսից համառ էին։


Բագ, պաշտոնյաի հարց չկա, որևէ պաշտոնյա չպետք ա գնա, ստուգի: Եթե մարդը աշխատություն ա ներկայացնում, պետք ա քննվի էդ աշխատությունը: Ի վերջո նենց չի, որ ինչ-որ յանը լրիվ տարած մեկն ա, հակառակ դեպքում էսքան արտոնագրեր դժվար թե ունենար: Եթե խելապակասություն ա արածը, իմ կարծիքով հեչ դժվար չէր լինի ընդամենը մի քանի էջ թերթելով գտնել սխալը ու դրան հղում անլով մերժել մնացածը:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Իսկ գուցե նույնիսկ անհեթեթություն չի՞:


Չուկ, ԻՀԿ, Հայաստանում պետության ու ԳԱԱ-ի կողմից գիտնականներին ցուցաբերվող վերաբերմունքի քննարկման լավ մեկնակետ չի: Էս մարդը լրիվ ղժժ ա: :Jpit: 







Հայտնագործել հայտնաբերել եմ ( :Huh:  որտեղի՞ց) հավերժության շարժիչ, որը գտնվում է Սիլիկյան թաղամասի իմ տանը...

Բա ասա, ա՛յ մարդ, դիր էդ գրողի տարած (նկարում իրա մոտ «համաշխարհային խայտակություն» կոչված) Հարաբերականության տեսությունը, թերմոդինամիկայի 1-ին ու 2-րդ օրենքները, էներգիայի պահպանման օրենքները թղթի վրա հերքի: Դրա համար էլ հո փող պետք չի: Բանաձևերդ քցի ինտերնետ: Համբավդ կիլոմետրերով կտա Պերելմանին կանցնի: :Pardon:

----------

Արէա (14.09.2012), Եկվոր (15.09.2012)

----------


## dvgray

իսկ ես էս վերջերս մտածում էի հենց էս ուղղությամբ: ուղեղիս մեջ կարծես թե 99 տոկոսով համոզվեցի որ հնարավոր է հավերժական շարժիչ, եթե միջավայր ստեղծվի: էն մի տոկոսն էլ համոզված էի զգայարաններով: իսկ միջավայրը... քանի որ մեր տիեզերքում էներգիան պահպանվում է, ապա հավերժական շարժիչ ասածն էլ հենց դա է վերջապես, էներգիան փոխակերպել , և  պահպանել:ընդամենը միջավայր է պետք ունենալ համապատասխան:

Հ.Գ. ցանկացած դեպքում 
1. ուսուցիչը, մանավանդ էտ տարիքի, եթե մի բան ասում է, պետք է լսել
2. մեր ԳԱ ծերակույտի բանուգործը՞ ինչ ա որ: պարապությունից ճանճ են քշում...

----------

Chuk (13.09.2012), keyboard (13.09.2012), Lion (13.09.2012), Moonwalker (13.09.2012), VisTolog (13.09.2012), Արէա (14.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (13.09.2012), Տրիբուն (13.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (13.09.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

ես էլ եմ հնարել հավերժական շարժիչ  :Tsamon:  Ուրեմն սենց. դիտարկենք թե ինչպես է աշխատում տների օդափոխման համակարգը: Մի հատ օդատար ա բացված պատի մեջ և բարձրանում ա մինչև տանիք: Քանի որ մթնոլորտային ճնշումը մթնոլորտի ստորին շերտերում ավելի բարձր է, քան վերին շերտերում, հետևաբար օդի արտահոսք կա ներքևից՝ դեպի վերև: Այդ պատճառով տան օդը օդանցքով բարձանում է դեպի տանիք ու առանց որևէ սարքի միջամտության: Ես էլ մտածում եմ, եթե մի հատ երկար, հաստ տրուբա կանգանցնենք ուղղահայաց դիրքով, իրա մեջ օդի հոսք կլինի, ճի՞շտ ա: Դե որ էտ տռուբի մեջ մի հատ վինտիլյատոր դնենք, կսկսի պտտվել: Չստացվե՞ց հավերժական շարժիչ  :Think:

----------

armen9494 (14.09.2012), Freeman (14.09.2012)

----------


## Lion

> Բայց մի՞թե ԳԱԱ-ն պետք է նման ձևակերպմամբ լուծում տա էդ հարցին: Էդ ես կարող եմ իմ դիլենտանտ վիճակով նման եզրահանգում անել, բայց ԳԱԱ-ն, ինչքան էլ իրեն անհեթեթ թվա, պետք է նորմալ ուսումնասիրի ու նորմալ պատասխանի: Ու հարցը միայն այս հավերժական շարժիչը չի, որը թվում է ակնհայտ խնդիր, հարցն էն է, որ ըստ լսածների չափազանց շատ աշխատություններ ու չափազանց շատ գիտնականներ են մեզանում արժանանում անուշադրության:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ - ԳԱ-ն վերածվել է պահպանողական մարդկանց հավաքատեղիի, որոնք ուղղակի վախենում են, որ մեկը մի բան կասի, որ իրենք չեն ասել: Երբեմն այն, իր վարչական լծակներով, ուղղակի խոչընդոտում է առաջընթացին...

----------


## Sagittarius

Այ Հենո ջան, գնա ֆուտբոլ խաղա, ի՞նչ հավերժական շարժիչ, ի՞նչ գիտություն: 

հ.գ. չնայած մի բանում ճիշտ ա, Հենոյի ՕԳԳ-ն 100-ից մեծ ա  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (14.09.2012), keyboard (13.09.2012), Moonwalker (13.09.2012), soultaker (13.09.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

չեմ ջոկում, խի՞ եք իմ գյուտը անտեսում , սխա՞լ եմ ասում  :Goblin: 
գնամ ես էլ նստացույց անե՞մ  :LOL:

----------

Bruno (13.09.2012)

----------


## soultaker

Ամբողջ տիեզերքը ինքը իրենով հավերժական շարժիչ չի՞:

----------

Նետ (13.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (13.09.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Ամբողջ տիեզերքը ինքը իրենով հավերժական շարժիչ չի՞:


չէ, տիեզերքի հավերժությունը չի ապացուցվում

----------


## ARMbrain

> չէ, տիեզերքի հավերժությունը չի ապացուցվում


Իսկ եթե տեիզերք չլնի ի՞նչ կլնի, այ ըսենց հազարավոր հարցեր կան որ ինձ տանջում են... կամ ասենք ոնցա որ ասումեն տիեզերքը անծարյածիրա, ասենք որ հանկարծ պրծավ դրանից հետո ինչա :Think:

----------


## Bruno

> չեմ ջոկում, խի՞ եք իմ գյուտը անտեսում , սխա՞լ եմ ասում 
> գնամ ես էլ նստացույց անե՞մ


Չէ, նստացույց մի արա, հեսա քո մասին մի հատ գիտության բաժնում թեմա կբացեմ, կքննարկենք;  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Եթե 1 կիլովատով կարելի ա 10000 լիտր ջուր տաքացնել, էլ հավերժական շարժիչը ինչ ենք անում ?

----------


## Հարդ

Ես չգիտեմ թե Մխիթարյանի պնդումը ով և ինչպես ա ուսումնասիրել, բայց համոզված եմ, որ ցանկացած մարդու (եթե նույնիսկ արտաքինից ցնդածի մեկն ա) պնդումը, թե ինքը հավերժական շարժիչ ա հայտնագործել պետք ա հավուր պատշաճի ուսումնասիրել: Բոլորս էլ երևի հասկանում ենք թե դրա օգտագործումը գյուղատնտեսությունից մինչև կենցաղ ինչքան կփոխի մեր կյանքը (մեղմ ասած): Ես իմ սիրողական հաշվարկներով կարծում եմ, որ ներկա կործանվող համակարգի փրկությունը կլինի հենց հավերժական շարժիչը:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես չի բացառվում որ արդեն բազմիցս տարբեր իրարից անտեղյակ մարդիկ հայտնագործել են էդ բանից, ուղղակի կա մի սենց բան. չեմ կարծում թե վերևներում փայլող աչքերով իրանց մոտ էկող գիտնականին պիտի «պրախոդ» տան: Ավելին, հավերժական շարժիչի գոյությունը հիմնահատակ կսատկացնի ներկա համակարգը ու վերևների մարդկանց իհարկե դա ձեռք չի տալիս: Ինքներդ մտածեք, ո՞նց կարա իրանց ձեռք տա իրանց ձեռքին նայող, աշխատանք ու մի կտոր հաց աղերսող ժողովրդի փոխակերպվելը անկախ մարդու: Ու ըստ էս տրամաբանության՝ եթե անգամ հավերժական շարժիչ հայտնագործվել ա, ապա հայտնագործողը լռեցվել ա:

Կա մի սենց տարբերակ էլ, որ որոշ մարդիկ ունեն ու օգտագործում են դրանից, բայց երբեք թույլ չեն տա որ դա հայտնի դառնա լայն հասարակությանը:

Ինչևե, ամեն դեպքում աններելի կլինի կորցնել իրական հավերժական շարժիչի գյուտը  :Smile:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Հ.Գ. Եթե 1 կիլովատով կարելի ա 10000 լիտր ջուր տաքացնել, էլ հավերժական շարժիչը ինչ ենք անում ?


էտ սարքն էլ դու ես հորինել ՞   :Think:

----------


## Նետ

> Ամբողջ տիեզերքը ինքը իրենով հավերժական շարժիչ չի՞:


Գործնականում՝  այո:  Բայց այդ «շարջիչի» էներգիան օգտագործել չի լինում, կամ ուղղորդել չի լինում:
Գետերը, քամին և այլ բնական տեսուրսները նույնպես գործնականում հավերժ շարժվում են, բայց դրանք ուղղորդելու համար արդեն ջանքեր ու ծաղսեր են պետք: Իսկ ծաղսատար «հավերժական շարժիչը» էլ«հավերժական շարժիչ» չի:

----------


## Bruno

> էտ սարքն էլ դու ես հորինել ՞


Չե, դա ըստ Մխիթարյանի ա, երկրորդ տեսանյութը որ նայես, կհասկանաս:

----------


## Նետ

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ - *ԳԱ-ն* վերածվել է պահպանողական մարդկանց հավաքատեղիի, որոնք ուղղակի վախենում են, որ մեկը մի բան կասի, որ իրենք չեն ասել: Երբեմն այն, իր վարչական լծակներով, ուղղակի խոչընդոտում է առաջընթացին...


Ասենք Ո՛Չ Հայաստանի ԳԱ-ին : :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ժողովուրդ, չեմ ջոգում լո՞ւրջ եք խոսում, թե՞ կայֆավատ եք լինում: Էս թեման զվարճալիում չի չէ՞, Արտ, ի՞նչ աշխատություն քննելու մասին ա խոսքը, ես շատ կասկածում եմ, որ էս մարդը կարողացել ա իր «գյուտը» նորմալ ձևակերպել ու ներկայացնել: Էս մարդը եթե սենց համոզված ա իրա ստեղծածի վրա, իրան ոչմի գիտական փաստարկ հետ չի համոզի:

----------

Mephistopheles (14.09.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Էս թեման զվարճալիում չի չէ՞, Արտ


Բագ, զվարճալիում չի, բայց նենց էլ չի, որ գիտությունում ա  :Smile:

----------

Ձայնալար (15.09.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բագ, պաշտոնյաի հարց չկա, որևէ պաշտոնյա չպետք ա գնա, ստուգի: Եթե մարդը աշխատություն ա ներկայացնում, պետք ա քննվի էդ աշխատությունը: Ի վերջո նենց չի, որ ինչ-որ յանը լրիվ տարած մեկն ա, հակառակ դեպքում էսքան արտոնագրեր դժվար թե ունենար: Եթե խելապակասություն ա արածը, իմ կարծիքով հեչ դժվար չէր լինի ընդամենը մի քանի էջ թերթելով *գտնել սխալը ու դրան հղում անլով մերժել մնացածը*:


չէ ցավդ տանեմ… հավերժական շարժիչի աշխատությունը չարժի աչքի անցկացնել…  կարող ա հանկարծ ճիշտ դուրս գա՞…

հետո կեթա սխալը կուղղի էլի կգա… ինչ, մի հատ էլ ե՞ս կարդալու… ու տենց մինչև ե՞րբ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժողովուրդ, չեմ ջոգում լո՞ւրջ եք խոսում, թե՞ կայֆավատ եք լինում: Էս թեման զվարճալիում չի չէ՞, Արտ, ի՞նչ աշխատություն քննելու մասին ա խոսքը, ես շատ կասկածում եմ, որ էս մարդը կարողացել ա իր «գյուտը» նորմալ ձևակերպել ու ներկայացնել: Էս մարդը եթե սենց համոզված ա իրա ստեղծածի վրա, իրան ոչմի գիտական փաստարկ հետ չի համոզի:


բա ոնց… լուրջ ա… 

հեն ա… ուղղարկել ա Հարվարդ… օգտագործում են ու ձեն չեն հանում… երևի…

խի քարահունջի արաղը աստղադիտարան կդառնա, բայց մի հատ սատկած հավերժական շարժիչ չենք կարա ազգովի սարքե՞նք… 

իմիջայլոց Չուկ, հենց դու էլ կարդալու ես էդ "աշխատությունը" ու մատնանշես սխալները… ու ինքը ուղղելու ա և հետ բերի… դու էլ կարդալու ես… էնքան մինչև սաղ ճիշտ ըլնի… ինքը չարեց ես եմ անելու…

----------

Ձայնալար (14.09.2012)

----------


## Արէա

Գիտությունների ազգային ակադեմիա, պահ-պահ-պահ, չէ մի չէ Գրողների միություն: Մի ինպոտենտ սովետների հավաքածու էլ սա է էլի:

Մի մարդ էլ կար, չեմ հիշում էս նույն մարդն էր, թե չէ: Ջրի տուրբուլենտ շարժման միջոցով ահագին էներգիա էր ստանում: Ո՞վ շան տեղ դրեց, ո՞վ ինչ-որ նպատակով օգտագործեց էդ գյուտը: Էս քսան տարվա ընթացքում մի խելքը գլխին գյուտ չեն գրանցել, հրապարակել, քննարկել: Մի ամսագիրն ինչ է՝ չեն հրապարակում: Չնայած ի՞նչ գրեն մեջը, հոգով սրտով յոթանասունականների շեմին են:

----------

armen9494 (15.09.2012), keyboard (14.09.2012), Lion (14.09.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> Գիտությունների ազգային ակադեմիա, պահ-պահ-պահ, չէ մի չէ Գրողների միություն: Մի ինպոտենտ սովետների հավաքածու էլ սա է էլի:
> 
> Մի մարդ էլ կար, չեմ հիշում էս նույն մարդն էր, թե չէ: Ջրի տուրբուլենտ շարժման միջոցով ահագին էներգիա էր ստանում: Ո՞վ շան տեղ դրեց, ո՞վ ինչ-որ նպատակով օգտագործեց էդ գյուտը: Էս քսան տարվա ընթացքում մի խելքը գլխին գյուտ չեն գրանցել, հրապարակել, քննարկել: Մի ամսագիրն ինչ է՝ չեն հրապարակում: Չնայած ի՞նչ գրեն մեջը, հոգով սրտով յոթանասունականների շեմին են:



Ու չեմ զարմանա, եթե մի օր այլ երկրից լսենք էդ մարդու գյուտերի մասին:


Խոսքը մեր մեջ  :Jpit:  հայ խելոքները ճիշտ էլ անում են եթե հնարավորություն են ունենում գնալ ուրիշ երկիր տվյալ երկրի համար աշխատելու: ԳԱԿ-ում աշխատավարձը գործավարուհու աշխատավարձա: Պատմական գիտությունների թեկնածուի աշխատավարձը եթե 60-65000 լինի... ողբալիա:

----------

keyboard (14.09.2012)

----------


## davidus

Ես էլ եմ անձամբ մի էսպիսի «գյուտարարի» ճանաչում։ Հավերժական շարժիչ սարքելու համար բռնեց ձեռքով 30մ դեպի ներքև փորեց գետինը (սեփական աչքերով եմ տեսել փոսը), ու պատահմամբ գետնի տակից ջուր դուրս եկավ։ Գյուղում ոչ մեկ սկի նորմալ խմելու ջուր չունի, իսկ էս մարդը ընդերքի ջրերով մի մեծ այգի-բոստան ա պահում, նայում ես՝ հավեսդ գալիս ա։  :Jpit: 
Էս էլ հավերժական շարժիչի խերը։

----------

Freeman (14.09.2012), keyboard (14.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (15.09.2012), Շինարար (14.09.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Դե իզուր ուղարկեց Հարվարդ էլի, էն ա արդեն քցել են յութուբ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nK2N...eature=related

----------


## Նետ

Բայց սա ոնց որ վատը չէ՞ր։

----------

armen9494 (15.09.2012)

----------

